# Cervical spine surgery.



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Owing under the knife Monday in Zaragoza. Anyone here had a cervical spine fusion". (Artrodesis)


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> Owing under the knife Monday in Zaragoza. Anyone here had a cervical spine fusion". (Artrodesis)


A mate had this done (well fusion of (?) L4/5 etc) in Valencia and his op turned out fine.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

VFR said:


> A mate had this done (well fusion of (?) L4/5 etc) in Valencia and his op turned out fine.


That's one of the reasons I came to Spain. They wanted to fuse L1/2 and L3/4 - I hoped the heat and dryness would give me a few more years which it has done.

Do you know how soon after having this done does the 'next one' need doing? In the UK they reckoned only a few years before the next disc would need fusing. Because of this, they predicted that I would be in a wheel chair by early 70's!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

A family member had lumbar fusion twenty years ago (in his thirties) with no problems since.

Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> That's one of the reasons I came to Spain. They wanted to fuse L1/2 and L3/4 - I hoped the heat and dryness would give me a few more years which it has done.
> 
> Do you know how soon after having this done does the 'next one' need doing? In the UK they reckoned only a few years before the next disc would need fusing. Because of this, they predicted that I would be in a wheel chair by early 70's!


Do not know but my mate had his done a couple of years ago and has been very active since (more than he should IMO), but hey its his back.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah, I hear that. Mine is cervical, near the brain. Four months ago I was doing daily climbs on my road biccle up in the Pyrenees to a Monestary then down the other side of the mountain, then turn back and climb again. Part of the ride home was a scream. Anyway, after 30 years of bicycle falls, ladder falls, was ell as lifting and carting too much weight when working on houses, something had to give! i had concurrent numb fingers, a tight shoulder and some urinary issues that hit me at once along with difficulty walking. I think hauling my geriatric mother's overweight/oversize suitcase all over the country in April was the straw that broke the camel's (MY) back. I am not pretending that I will ever be able to ride as strong as I once did, especially at 64.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> Yeah, I hear that. Mine is cervical, near the brain. Four months ago I was doing daily climbs on my road biccle up in the Pyrenees to a Monestary then down the other side of the mountain, then turn back and climb again. Part of the ride home was a scream. Anyway, after 30 years of bicycle falls, ladder falls, was ell as lifting and carting too much weight when working on houses, something had to give! i had concurrent numb fingers, a tight shoulder and some urinary issues that hit me at once along with difficulty walking. I think hauling my geriatric mother's overweight/oversize suitcase all over the country in April was the straw that broke the camel's (MY) back. I am not pretending that I will ever be able to ride as strong as I once did, especially at 64.


I see not quite the same then & maybe a little more tricky ?
Still sounds like you have your moneys worth out of that spine so far. 

Good luck.


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

My wife who is an orthopaedic nurse had C5/6 fusion with bone graft and titanium plate in 2005 she has had fantastic results but as with any operation it's not to be undertaken lightly 
Good luck


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Today it is off to Zaragoza to meet the anesthesiologist. In the U.S. You generally see them the first time when the drugs are being administered and some joker looks down at you and says "I'm your anesthesiologist do you have any questions". Then, before you go out like a light, you try to answer the wake up in recovery.


----------



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

Good luck and we shall all keep our thumbs in for you.


----------



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi I had same op in 1991 - just make sure you get physio afterwards xx


----------



## Greenkeeper (Aug 28, 2015)

Good luck with it. One reason I am looking to move to Spain is my lack of disc at l5s1 lumbar spine, still working every day as a green keeper but the winters in the UK are getting harder aches n pains wise.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Good luck Elyles I'm sure you will be back out on those hill climbs soon.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Surgery two days ago. Discharge tomorrow. No lifting, I may walking short distances, no gym for a month. I already got one doc to say that I will be able to ride mountain bike again but never ski or use road bike. Now trying to trade my high dollar road bike for a mountain bike of equal value.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> Surgery two days ago. Discharge tomorrow. No lifting, I may walking short distances, no gym for a month. I already got one doc to say that I will be able to ride mountain bike again but never ski or use road bike. Now trying to trade my high dollar road bike for a mountain bike of equal value.


Strange I would have thought mountain biking is more risky that road (?)

Glad the op went OK.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

WoN't be mountain biking, just riding it around the city.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Sounds like it went really well. The best bike for my back is a Brompton H6L nice sit up position and my times are just as quick.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

Elyles said:


> Surgery two days ago. Discharge tomorrow. No lifting, I may walking short distances, no gym for a month. I already got one doc to say that I will be able to ride mountain bike again but never ski or use road bike. Now trying to trade my high dollar road bike for a mountain bike of equal value.


try a hybrid. same basic frame as road bike but with chunkier tyres and crossbar similar to a mountain bike. gear change on handlebar,much more upright riding position but without the weight of the mountain bike.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

You obviously haven't ridden any of the better carbon mountain bikes. The older ones weighed a ton. I had a steel Giant Hybrid thirty ears ago and liked it for cruising. Now trying to trade my extremely expensive titanium bike with Italian components for a mountain bike of same quality. Often roadies go to mountain and vise versa. I already have a couple of bites on the Segundamano site.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

try the olmo or bianchi hybrids even better. prefer shimano groupset myself. always found campag a bit over rated.


----------

